# Shelbyville, TN Show



## KHA (Apr 28, 2009)

Thanks to all of you who brought your classic shetlands out to the Shelbyville Tennessee show this past weekend! Hope to see you all again this year at the Ocala Florida shows and the Fletcher, NC show!!!!!


----------



## Crabtree Farm (Apr 29, 2009)

KHA said:


> Thanks to all of you who brought your classic shetlands out to the Shelbyville Tennessee show this past weekend! Hope to see you all again this year at the Ocala Florida shows and the Fletcher, NC show!!!!!



When will the Fletcher show classlist me available? Can we download or need to be on the mailing list.

Tina Ferro


----------



## KHA (May 3, 2009)

Tina,

They should be on the DMHS Web Site soon. I have already sent them to Polly to place on the site. If you email me privately at [email protected] I will send them to you in .doc format.



Crabtree Farm said:


> KHA said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks to all of you who brought your classic shetlands out to the Shelbyville Tennessee show this past weekend! Hope to see you all again this year at the Ocala Florida shows and the Fletcher, NC show!!!!!
> ...


----------

